# Gaze-based interaction could eliminate touch-screen tech?



## taylor_camp (Dec 6, 2012)

Have you all heard about eye gazing technology?? I just read an article about how it could eliminate touch screens. I read it here: http://www.web2carz.com/tech/everyt...interaction-could-eliminate-touch-screen-tech

So I would be able to control my computer with my eyes? This seems very futuristic.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Could be a disaster waiting to happen!!

What if a pretty girl, or handsome man walks by??


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Interesting, but I wonder about my Old Eyes and their obnoxious desires to stray... I guess I'll see the results, eh?


----------

